# Hamster fat shaming and gerbil drugs



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Also FYI if anyone thinks that hamsters and gerbils are cheap pets I have spent much more in rodent vet costs this year than I have in dog vet costs. That includes the tooth extraction for Evra. The thing is that everything is 10x harder with these tiny pets. You can't feel as much with palpation so ultrasounds and xRays are more frequently used and they need to go under anesthesia for basic things like a thorough mouth check. You can't shop around for prices as much because many vets won't even take them.

They also hide their illnesses and injuries much more than dogs, hardly show pain at all, so its much harder to distinguish between a routine problem and an emergency. This means sometimes higher bills because a condition went undiscovered for too long and now needs more aggressive intervention. Or, like in the case of Bob, an expensive vet trip and tests when there was nothing wrong.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm so glad you found a way to get medicine into Bob without traumatizing him. 

I've been through the problem of getting medicine into my cats. It really sucks when the animal starts hiding because he fears another pill.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Gosh your gerbils are lucky to live with you! I'm glad you found a solution for meds. Hope George gets better soon


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Oh great tio re hamster meds. I have a little roborovski called Rafferty and will note this down for future reference.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Happy you found a stress free method for administering the medication. I hope George soon recovers.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Thanks for the Bob update. I wondered how he was doing.


----------

